# Pflueger Supreme reel.. Thoughts?



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

I think I might just get one of those RTX's for my son  as he needs a reel too. (was going to go President) but for $66 and a free hoodie, ya can't go wrong.. I'll play with the supreme and the patriarch again at work tonight and actually put them on the rod they will go on (9' ML Shimano Convergence) and really get into it, but I'm still leaning towards the supreme. I like the lil "power" handle, the retrieve speed, the lil rubber strips on the spool to prevent line slippage and it comes with a spare spool. I figure the price of an RTX and a supreme totals out to be the same price as one patriarch. Plus I get a free hoodie 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Wait until you "test" out your son's reel - it will have you thinking...
"Damn, a little Ardent Reel Butter and I could get used to the light, vicious attitude & buttery drag of one of these"....

Don't make the kid cry Bry!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Hehe  I might get to check it out before I get mine as he'll get his for Xmas and I think I'm gonna wait til after Xmas to get mine.. Gonna hold out and see if I get any gift cards first before I dump my cash  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

LMAO!


Right on!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I had the Supreme delivered yesterday. I must say it is one beautiful reel and seem real nice and crisp and solid.


----------

